# BUCHAREST | Alecsandri 8 Offices



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> *BIROURI ALECSANDRI 8*
> 
> PROPOSAL FOR THE FACADE OF THE OFFICE BUILDING, DESIGN OF THE PUBLIC SPACES AND THE ACCESS AREAS
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

The project is approved and works may start this year.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> http://www.pb.ro/files/BROSURA_RO.pdf


:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful building


----------



## love66 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful building


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Has there been any movement on this building yet?


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

love it


----------



## Saundra258 (Mar 8, 2012)

The project is approved and works may start this year.


----------

